# 4-5-09 surf report



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Loaded up the gear and headed for the beach with fishing buddy 1 of 2 (it's her birthday!) The water looked like iced tea, so I figured it wasn't going to be very productive. Boy was I wrong! We set out the rods with dead fleas and peeled shrimp. Wind was about 10 MPH out of the SSW. Surf was only about waist high. Our first bite came about 45 minutes after first cast. A nice 12" pompano. First of the year! that opened the flood gates for the bite! Next, a 24" red fish (released alive and well),three more 13" pompano, and a 38" red fish (photographed and released alive and well). After a few phone calls, Ultralite comes out and joins us. Next, a nice 15" pompano for him, followed by a tiny stingray (released alive and well). Next, fishing buddy 1 of 2 reels in a 9.5" pompano (released alive and wellso he can go put some more meat on his bones). Finally, the hardheads moved in and we caught about 10 of them. We called it a day around 6:30. Just finished fried pompano, cheddar and jalepeno hushpuppies, fries, and cheese grits. Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmm!!! A great day with good friends (even a visit by dad and his girlfriend) on the beach! Happy Birthday Kira!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like she had a very happy birthday.  Nice fish!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! I would have thought that water would have been unproductive too! I guess I was wrong.

Nice fish :clap


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good Job !!

I really wanted to go today. I'm glad you guys did so well. From the pictures it looks like the fish arent the only ones hooked...


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

She's a fishing machine and my good luck charm to boot! Wish I could lure fishing buddy 2 of 2 away from the X-Box long enough to go with us...


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

BIL- BEEEEECH!!!!!! 

Kinda looks like UL is havin a problem!!!!

Save some pomps for us!!!!

George


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah mike either poopin or cold as hell...I hope neither but it still looks funny


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Great report!!!:clap:clap Wish we could have hung around long enough to hang out with y'all for a while, but we had to head home. I think that's probably Kira's favorite part of her birthday - what an awesome time! Tell her that her Aunt Jamie's proud of her and to keep it up (and keep on texting me with her fishing reports, too!).


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *badazzchef (4/6/2009)*Yeah mike either poopin or cold as hell...I hope neither but it still looks funny


yeah chris...i take the stupidest pictures...didn't even know that one was taken...probably leanin' over to let one rip...hahaha...way to go dad...can i borrow kira later this week for good luck?...everytime we needed to rebait it was like "kira, i need a shrimp and a flea" and she was there...

happy birthday gurl...


----------



## blackwaterpearl (Apr 3, 2009)

look`s like it tured out to be a good day for ya,went out to beach last sunday with grandson an friends it was not a good fishing day:doh sun was nice wave 5-10 lol no fish that day. we had a greatday just hanging out.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Where were you fishing? Me and a good friend fished Navarre on 4/5/09 and the water was very clear. We caught 4 pomps a 38 inch red (released) and a 25 inch red (released) and a large stingray (released) allunharmed. I said we caught 4 pomps but actually Chuck ( the rookey) caught 3 and I caught 1.Glad you caught some nice fish for the birthday!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, you can borrow her any time you want. Just send her home with some of the spoils!!! Just kidding! She's still talking about how much fun she had! Ahhh, living in paradise!



Amberjack, we were at Johnson Beach. I think I saw a few bass and bream swim by in that river water we were fishing in. Didn't seem to bother the locals though...



Chris, Mike did seem a little gassy yesterday. Seems like Kira mentioned a funky smell once. I guess I'll have to add a bottle of Beano to the beach tackle box!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't think of a better way to celebrate


----------

